# Mi dispiace ASSAI!



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

ANSA
2008-11-05 18:57                                                                                                     E' MORTO LO SCRITTORE MICHAEL CRICHTON                                                                                                      WASHINGTON - E' morto a Los Angeles lo scrittore americano Michael Crichton, autore, tra l'altro di 'Jurassic Park'. Aveva 66 anni.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Crichton


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

OH CAVOLI!!

Ma come!!
Così giovane?!?!??!


Io ho tutti i suoi libri...gli ultimi non erano un granché, ma Jurassic Park fu un capolavoro, nel suo genere!!!

SONO DISPIACIUTISSIMA!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Novembre 2008)

Peccato suoi ne ho letti parecchi... Timeline e' il mio preferito


----------



## Old Holly (5 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Peccato suoi ne ho letti parecchi... Timeline e' il mio preferito



Bellissimo!!!!    

	
	
		
		
	


	






Dispiace anche a me...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

capperi porello.
Giovanissimo. Di che è morto??
solito cancro di merda??


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> capperi porello.
> Giovanissimo. Di che è morto??
> solito cancro di merda??


*SI, porcoca-zzo maledetto di merda  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

Michael Crichton, 66 anni, scrittore e autore di film e serie televisive di successo come Jurassic Park, The Lost  World e E.R. Medici in prima linea, e' morto a Los Angeles, a 66 anni dopo una battaglia contro il cancro. 

Nonostante la malattia, non rivelata al pubblico, la famiglia del romanziere e sceneggiatore ha definito la morte ''improvvisa e inaspettata'' ed ha diramato un comunicato: ''Mentre il pubblico lo conosceva come un grande autore che ha posto nuovi confini alle nozioni preconcette del mondo intorno a noi, la moglie Sherry, la figlia Taylor, i parenti e gli amici lo hanno apprezzato come marito e padre amorevole e amico generoso, capace di essere fonte di ispirazione e di saper insegnare a vedere le meraviglie del mondo attraverso occhi sempre nuovi. Lo ha fatto con il suo grande senso dell'umorismo. Chi ha avuto il privilegio di conoscerlo personalmente non lo dimentichera'''. 

Che la morte sia giunta inaspettata, nonostante la malattia che lo aveva colpito, e' confermato dal fatto che Crichton stava lavorando al quarto film della serie Jurassic Park ed avesse in programma anche la realizzazione della sceneggiatura del film Westword. 

Nessun dettaglio e' stato diramato sulle circostanze del decesso, i funerali si terranno in forma strettamente privata, ma la data non e' stata ancora fissata.

*IL PADRE DEL TECNO-THRILLER*
 Nel 2005 Michael Crichton, morto oggi a Los Angeles a 66 anni, tenne una conferenza al museo della scienza di Milano sui mutamenti metereologici e il surriscaldamento globale, un discorso documentato, illustrato da grafici, molto tecnico. L'anno prima aveva pubblicato 'Stato di Paura' al centro del quale era proprio il problema del clima. Questo a dimostrare quel preparazione e serieta' ci fosse dietro la scrittura dei suoi romanzi che hanno spesso affrontato, con un taglio da thriller impegnato, i grandi problemi che la scienza pione aggi al mondo. 

Del resto la sua formazione era quella di un medico, laureato ad Harvard nel 1969. Il grande pubblico lo ricorda soprattutto per alcuni titoli, degli oltre venti che formano la sua bibliografia, resi celebri anche da fortunate versioni cinematografiche, da 'La grande rapina al treno' (che segno' il suo boom a meta' anni '70) a Jurassic Park, ma attorno ci sono altri libri fortunati, da 'Andromeda' che e' del 1969, sino a Congo, Sfera, Sol levante negli anni '80 e '90, per arrivare a Preda, Stato di paura e Next, da noi tradotto l'anno scorso e incentrato sulle banche e le manipolazioni genetiche. Questo senza dimenticare che e' anche autore di testi per la tv di successo, da 'Pursuit' del 1972 alla serie ER-Medici in prima linea, di cui e' stato ideatore, sceneggiatore e produttore, o creatore di giochi per il Pc, da Amazon uscito nel 1984 a Timeline, da lui stesso prodotto anche se con poco successo. 

Ha girato come regista anche cinque film, da Coma profondo a Runaway. Chrichton era nato a Chicago il 23 ottobre 1942 e la scrittura diventa presto una sua passione, tanto che pubblica racconti anche durante gli studi usando gli pseudonimi di John Lange e di Jeffrey Hudson. Cosi' lascia presto la professione medica, per la quale non si sente tagliato e usa i soldi dei primi successi per dar sfogo alla sua grande passione, viaggiare. Ha visitato gli angoli piu' remoti del mondo, utilizzando poi la sua esperienza per descriverli con precisione anche nei libri, sposandosi nel frattempo cinque volte e divorziando quattro. Lascia una figlia, Taylor. Si dice che i suoi libri abbiano venduto nel mondo complessivamente 150 milioni di copie. La forza dei suoi cosiddetti tecno-thriller, oltre a conquistare milioni di lettori col suo mix di azione, fantascienza e realta', e' sempre stata nella capacita' di suscitare curiosita' e dibattiti, spesso politici e scientifici di alto livello, perche' in fondo i suoi racconti sembravano voler dimostrare, partendo da ipotesi o scoperte di qualche scienziato, cosa potrebbe accadere se... tutto non andasse sempre dritto, ma anzi il peggio riuscisse a prevalere come nella cronaca di un incubo. 

Lo scrittore e' morto oggi, come si legge nel suo sito, dopo una lunga lotta contro il cancro. Torna alla mente allora quel che rivela nel suo volume autobiografico Viaggi, quando racconta di aver avuto a 25 anni una forma benigna di sclerosi multipla. In quelle pagine c'e' anche la morte improvvisa del padre, per un infarto, vissuta come un trauma e col senso di colpa di non essere riuscito a chiarire i propri, burrascosi, rapporti con lui. E' sempre lui ad aver rivelato che una volta, a scuola, presento' come suo uno scritto di George Orweel, ottenendo a malapena una sufficienza, non per truffare il professore, ma per fare un esperimento. ''Viviamo in una societa', quella occidentale - ha scritto una volta, riflettendo sul proprio mestiere - improntata sui media, in cui tutto cio' che viene scritto e' redatto da un gruppo di persone, anche se e' una sola persona ad apparire pubblicamente; uno scrittore e' ancora uno dei pochi che e' una sola voce, forse l'unico caso, a esprimersi, a parlare'': cosa che sentiva come una responsabilita', ma anche un vantaggio, quello dell'indipendenza e la liberta'.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Novembre 2008)

che merda sto cancro.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Peccato suoi ne ho letti parecchi... Timeline e' il mio preferito


 
il mio secondo preferito dopo Jurassic Park!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che merda sto cancro.


 
già.....! Ma ci sono cure nuove fantastiche in arrivo. Ne ho letto ieri sulla Stampa.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Bellissimo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 senza di lui george clooney sarebbe uno sconosciuto


----------



## Lettrice (6 Novembre 2008)

Chi e' George Clooney?


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi e' George Clooney?


l'attore che ha fatto fortuna interpretando un pedriatra nella famosa serie ER (medici in prima linea)
scritta e ideata proprio da Michael Crichton


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2008)

*toh??*



Minerva ha detto:


> l'attore che ha fatto fortuna interpretando un pedriatra nella famosa serie ER (medici in prima linea)
> scritta e ideata proprio da Michael Crichton


Credevo fosse quello che non riconoscono nella pubblicità del caffé. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------

